# Small Natural Slingshots



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

I liked Muddquez's Baby Batwing shooter and got inspired to try to make some smaller natural slingshots.

First I made this slingshot

























Next I made a smaller slingshot

























Here are both of these slingshots banded up

















I made three more smaller slingshots

































































































Here's a group shot of all five mini slingshots









The banded slingshots shoot quite nicely and are a lot of fun to plink around with.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

great job


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Sweet little shooters.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Outstanding! sometimes we get so involved in multi layered, exotic wood designs that we kind of forget the natural beauty and utility of a simple forked stick. Good reminder there.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

e~shot said:


>


I know I've been tongue in cheek critical with
A ) Natural Slingshots
B ) "Yeah That" responses,

but...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I really like that smallest one!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like 'em all. Each of them says "fun".


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

lovely looking shooter!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great looking shooters! Man you've been busy!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very funny!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I used to play a lot of pool and some guys just had a knack for the bread and butter shots. You never left them or you got had.
Those naturals are your bread and butter shots. I like the one with the wrinkles and the knot.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

e~shot said:


>


Agreed...that is a pretty fork.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

All five look like a good time waiting to happen. Great job Natty, natural beauty on display. Nice.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

They are all fine looking shooters ,i love these small naturals ,thats what a sling should look like .


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Good times!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Very nice forks, I even got some ideas, thanks!


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

You did a great job with those, 4 awesome catapults.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I wouldn't trust anyone who doesn't like these.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

They all look nice. I am working on my first small natural


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, they're beautiful! I have to go for a walk and find some nice forks too!


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

very, very nice!


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

That's so pretty. Love the small one. What kind of wood is that?


----------

